# TGIF! So, who's wearing a Panerai today? >>>



## kiwidj

Me, for starters! 









*Have a good one, fellas!* :-!


----------



## Synequano

The beginning of independence day and idul fitri weeklong holiday,carrying my twin marina handwound (177 and 111) however I really miss my 372..


----------



## SergeyR

pam 312 today


----------



## Reese's TimePieces

PAM 372


----------



## ctujack




----------



## jimmyf1972

Not wearing a Pam today but I had my 183 on yesterday!


----------



## westlake

PAM 172


----------



## Aaron_bracco

westlake said:


> PAM 172


I may be wrong but 172's have a white seconds hand and no indent for the seconds hand you have a fake or it is not a 172.


----------



## westlake

Aaron_bracco said:


> I may be wrong but 172's have a white seconds hand and no indent for the seconds hand you have a fake or it is not a 172.


Officine Panerai PAM 172 does NOT have a white seconds hand. Not sure where you are getting you information. Do you also own this watch?
Its made out of Tantalum, was a special edition of 300 only made in 2003, has beautiful blue hands and is very rare. After 62 Panerai watches I think I can tell the difference between a fake and real Panerai.
Also have its brother, the PAM 192, which is a chronograph made out of Tantalum.


----------



## Aaron_bracco

westlake said:


> Officine Panerai PAM 172 does NOT have a white seconds hand. Not sure where you are getting you information. Do you also own this watch?
> Its made out of Tantalum, was a special edition of 300 only made in 2003, has beautiful blue hands and is very rare. After 62 Panerai watches I think I can tell the difference between a fake and real Panerai.
> Also have its brother, the PAM 192, which is a chronograph made out of Tantalum.


Sorry my bad i thought you wrote 177 not 172 my bad. No i don't own this watch but wish i did again sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Aaron_bracco

1


----------



## westlake

kiwidj said:


> Me, for starters!
> 
> View attachment 793975
> 
> 
> *Have a good one, fellas!* :-!


Stunning watch
Manual wind 8 days movement, sandwich dial, seconds subdial, awesome gold hands. Pam 190. Probably one of my favorites!


----------



## enzo panuccio

*made in italy
*
Panerai 312 M2#2#/4000
Manifatture Firenze 1942 calf strap
Illy Venexia Biennale Platinum cup LE 0185/1997








roger


----------



## SergeyR

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamoss75

New member of the OP club from Wednesday of this week. Can't believe I waited so long to get my hands on one! PAM 312 on Heroic18 leather and buckle.


----------



## enzo panuccio

*jamoss75* - WOW, that 312/strap combination looks fantastic. I love the contrast of that strap with the 312 dial. It makes the dial almost look tobacco in colour. 10/10

*SergeyR* - always believed the OEM tunnel rubber strap to be under rated. I wear it a lot in warmer weather and think it looks great. I much prefer it to the OEM logo rubber strap.

...looks like it's a real 312 Friday today! :-d:-d:-!

roger


----------



## Matty01

Pn tobacco Barramundi strap


----------



## kiwidj

Starting off with the Arktos...


----------



## EL_Chingon

kiwidj said:


> Starting off with the Arktos...
> 
> View attachment 807046


First off, just want to say it is nice to see you around kiwidj, I have not seen you for sometime, and secondly, you are killing me with your Arktos. :-! Here is mine for a friday...


----------



## enzo panuccio

kmroldan said:


> Here is mine for a friday...


crisp white cotton shirt, dark pin stripe suit and a 005
all class kmroldan! :-!

roger


----------



## ivan_seawolf

112 on Ted Su


----------



## Matty01

Me


----------



## handwound

Hey, welcome back, Kiwi! Long time, my friend.

Wearing my Zero today for a microbrewery tour of Beer City, USA - Asheville, NC. Enjoy fellas!


----------



## EL_Chingon

enzo panuccio said:


> crisp white cotton shirt, dark pin stripe suit and a 005
> all class kmroldan! :-!
> 
> roger


thank you roger :!


----------



## kiwidj

Rocking the Rad again....


----------



## Spoon

390 in the house!


----------



## Synequano

372 for today and the rest of next week..


----------



## Amnaggar

What did u do to your 372?


----------



## Amnaggar

Very nice strap! Where from, if u don't mind?


----------



## Travelller

enzo panuccio said:


> View attachment 800422


Illy's my favorite :-! Great photo - you make good compositions ...you should spend more time behind the camera (and less time playing the local jester )


----------



## kcohsg

351


----------



## primabaleron

392

View attachment 1003070


----------



## Synequano

Another day with 441O for me,great watch,light and beautiful to look at


----------



## Nolander

112 for me. My one and only Pam.


----------



## GBOGH

PAM 025E tritium goodness









.


----------



## althaur

View attachment 1003914


----------



## wicked

View attachment 1005905


----------



## Synequano

From yesterday afternoon when I was on my way to HK airport


----------



## althaur

:-d


----------



## Synequano




----------



## Odin43

Rich


----------



## primabaleron

Good morning !
View attachment 1007799


----------



## althaur

Great photo, primabaleron.


----------



## Satansfist




----------



## Pattyb69

Friday!


----------



## Synequano

Went cherry-blossom watching in Ueno,Tokyo


----------



## althaur

Synequano said:


> Went cherry-blossom watching in Ueno,Tokyo


I thought that place looked familiar. I haven't been to Ueno in years. Love the gardens at the Museum downtown. Looks like a gorgeous night.


----------



## Synequano

Well,I planned to go to the garden earlier,however I spent too much time looking around in Ameyoko street market (ended up with 2 Gshocks,a pair of Birkenstock clog and several pairs of sneakers..there is a shop selling Seiko Tuna can quartz for less than 136.000 yen somewhere in that market..)

But being in the garden at that time gave me a chance to try the lens attachment for my iphone (lots of people looking at me in a weird way when I was taking my wrist shot hahaha..)


----------



## GBOGH

Saturday... Really liking this combo. Black Dirk shark skin strap on PAM 025E









.


----------



## althaur

View attachment 1027536


----------



## Emtee

View attachment 1027432


Lazy Easter Friday with the 392


----------



## althaur

althaur said:


> View attachment 1027536


Errrrr. What the hell??? That's not the photo I attached this morning with Tapatalk.


----------



## Synequano

441 on OEM rubber (volunteering in my church..)


----------



## jiminpotomac

TGIF indeed! I get to work from home today, so sweats and jeans it is. 

My first and only (for now...)

PAM024


----------



## GBOGH

althaur said:


> Errrrr. What the hell??? That's not the photo I attached this morning with Tapatalk.


LOL. Those TapaTalk ghosts strike again!


----------



## Tony A.H

wearing this today









Cheers and have a Great Weekend.
Tony


----------



## Fomenko

Have a nice weekend, everybody!


----------



## Nolander

112 today and tomorrow.


----------



## Travelller

*!TGIF*

TGIF! :-!


----------



## Jaqesq

Friday!!


----------



## primabaleron

my little cat


----------



## primabaleron

after snow...


----------



## Synequano




----------



## althaur

Rainy morning in route to the office.


----------



## Odin43

Happy Friday.










Rich


----------



## Tony A.H

Wearing the 249 today on a Home Made Strap.

excuse the Crappy iphone pictures.



















Cheers


----------



## althaur

Nice looking strap, Tony. Great work.


----------



## Tony A.H

Thank you.
kinda Cool*/*Different Summer Strap. it is in fact my First One i Made with Fabric.

Cheers


----------



## koda240

243 on GSD Horween Coffee leather.


----------



## amphibic




----------



## phunky_monkey

primabaleron said:


> my little cat
> 
> View attachment 1038176


That is a gorgeous strap! Can I ask who made it?


----------



## Synequano

Pam 23 in Pamukkale,Turkey


----------



## Matty01

Yep, on marine leather


----------



## althaur

000 for this Friday


----------



## Vincile

_DSC7003x par 20-cent, sur Flickr


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## slideplayer

My 219 on a Steinhart Rubber watchband. Love this combo. Very comfortable. Once you go Destro, you won't go back.


----------



## btyoung21

That 112 makes me miss the power of the Base! 

Wearing a 111 this week.


----------



## primabaleron

392


----------



## watchngars

112 on Lake Geneva, Switzerland


----------



## Vincile

_DSC7163x par 20-cent, sur Flickr


----------



## primabaleron

phunky_monkey said:


> That is a gorgeous strap! Can I ask who made it?


Kain Heritage


----------



## althaur

Triple 0 on ammo.


----------



## dosei




----------



## Pattyb69

112 today


----------



## Jamie




----------



## Fomenko

StrapCode vintage leather


----------



## yande

My First Panerai TGIF Post..



(Relative to bigmac's post (below) perhaps I should have stated, "under the moonlight tonight!" :-d


----------



## bigmac3161

In the sun this morning


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Satansfist

One day I'm going to spot someone contorting into a pose to take a wristie and I'm going to snap a pic of it, we must look insane to anyone else walking by...


----------



## Tony A.H

Marina Militare 217

Starting a New Week with an Old Love that Keeps Growing on me..









Cheers


----------



## Vincile




----------



## Synequano




----------



## primabaleron

3...9...2


----------



## phunky_monkey

TGIF!


----------



## Satansfist

And a new piece of equipment at work:


----------



## stilo

Satansfist said:


> And a new piece of equipment at work:


Beautiful piece! Are you blowing stuff up? At least that's what it looks like...


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## Tony A.H

SUPERB or should I say a Perfect Combo ?!. :-!


----------



## darby11

timesofplenty said:


>


that strap is awesome


----------



## GBOGH

Saturday...









.


----------



## Satansfist

stilo said:


> Beautiful piece! Are you blowing stuff up? At least that's what it looks like...


Only weather balloons.


----------



## timesofplenty

hagwe!


----------



## bigmac3161

Sunshine coffee and paper prefect


----------



## stilo

timesofplenty said:


>


What strap is that? Who made it? Nice pic btw


----------



## timesofplenty

stilo said:


> What strap is that? Who made it? Nice pic btw


ty! I made it.


----------



## enzo panuccio

bigmac3161 said:


> Sunshine coffee and paper prefect


...and a pair of chucks, even more perfect!


----------



## Brobear

My 305.


----------



## althaur




----------



## darby11

Yep. 4-0


----------



## Vincile




----------



## althaur

Vincile said:


>


Gorgeous combo.


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## bigmac3161

darby11 said:


> Yep. 4-0


Don't see many on bracelets but they do look good.


----------



## Pattyb69

Happy Friday folks!


----------



## darby11

bigmac3161 said:


> Don't see many on brackets but they do look good.


I'm still trying to figure out why the WUS crew doesn't seem to take to them. I think its one of the best bracelets I have ever owned. I know, the straps changing thing, which I also do but still, the steel looks great IMO


----------



## Nolander




----------



## yande

darby11 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why the WUS crew doesn't seem to take to them. I think its one of the best bracelets I have ever owned. I know, the straps changing thing, which I also do but still, the steel looks great IMO


I find this interesting... Being new to owning a Pam, it is (pretty well) the only watch of mine that is not on a bracelet. Apart from my only other polished steel watch, Sinn 303M. my Pam 0005 is the only watch that I would not like to put a bracelet on.. Just a bit too much "shine" for my taste. There really is a Pam strap thing happening.

Though Darby, that brushed case and your beautiful bracelet sure makes for an alluring combo. :-!

On another note, as already stated, I was never a Strap type of guy, that is, until my Pam, but already I have 3 straps and one incoming, if not two! Well at least they are cheaper than buying watches!
Pics will come....


----------



## bigmac3161

Think its cause so few come with metal brackets, where as most other makes come as standard with bracket, plus the price of buying one later is extraordinary the last unworn one on fleabay was starting at £999:99 and for that u'll get 10 or more leather ones. Just a thought.


----------



## Vincile




----------



## bigmac3161

It's never this sunny in Ireland


----------



## Dangeruss3

My new (to me) PAM 188.


----------



## GBOGH

Saturday... New shoes arrived for the PAM025e. Goes well with the hobnail dial IMO.



























.


----------



## darby11

Father's Day man the grille Pam


----------



## Vincile




----------



## kicker




----------



## Synequano




----------



## Dangeruss3

PAM 188 again.


----------



## bigmac3161

Cooler weather so back on leather.


----------



## jaychief

Pam 86 on Toshi strap :-!


----------



## Nolander




----------



## sixgunshorty

Me! PAM 328 Luminor Marina


----------



## Vincile

337 with Elmer


----------



## primabaleron

3...9...2


----------



## bigmac3161

005 and poppy


----------



## yande

Strap hand made from a pair of WW2 boots of the US 99th Infantry Battalion...


----------



## Dangeruss3

177


----------



## powboyz

243....


----------



## Jake E

104 on this sunny and warm Friday in Orange County.


----------



## Vincile

_DSC7583x par 20-cent, sur Flickr


----------



## phunky_monkey

:-!


----------



## enzo panuccio

phunky_monkey said:


> :-!


really nice combo phunky!


----------



## Dangeruss3

It's my Friday...taking the rest of the week off.

PAM 188 Daylight Chrono


----------



## phunky_monkey

enzo panuccio said:


> really nice combo phunky!


Thanks Roger! I knew from the off that I needed a Nubuck 'gator to go with the 380. Such a cool strap, and I had it made thin which makes it perfect for the Rad in my opinion.


----------



## amphibic




----------



## iam7head

Sandmaster Professional..;-)


----------



## Fomenko

We just had a small GTG today, over lunch. Two Pams there!
And I'm showing a scratch in my hand. That's the price you pay for having cats at home..! ;-)


----------



## yande

That looks like fun... I'm very envious.

Fomenko, perchance my strap is similar to yours?... ;-)

If so, nice strap!


----------



## Fomenko

yande said:


> That looks like fun... I'm very envious.
> 
> Fomenko, perchance my strap is similar to yours?... ;-)
> 
> If so, nice strap!
> 
> *
> They do look similar..!* :-!


----------



## Jake E

The other watches in my collection have been collecting dust since I 'rediscovered' my 104. I purchased it in 2009 but for some reason never really gave it much wrist time. A few weeks ago I was contemplating selling this fine timepiece, but I decided to give it one more shot... now I can't seem to take it off!


----------



## Vincile

337 with Canotage strap


----------



## Brobear

Morning everyone.


----------



## Luis6

Back to the basics. Black and white, PAM111.


----------



## 1rimnahm

My first panerai


----------



## Mnoble

Let me share mine! 240


----------



## Nishant

389 ...


----------



## phunky_monkey

Nice AP Diver mate!! Wow


----------



## tomatoes

My big watch hehe. Really nice to wear 









Some old loves..


----------



## Scott S

Got some new shoes for my 425. The strapmaker calls it Distressed Saddle, it's a very soft yellowish leather that matches the dirty dial nicely.


----------



## Dangeruss3




----------



## 3zero7

Dangeruss3 said:


> View attachment 1149771


Nice strap, is that oem panerai strap or aftermarket?


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Travelller

*TGI... W?!?*

Our Panerai _"what are you wearing"_ threads need title changes; one says TGIF the other one wants to know what we're wearing on weekends... :think:
I say M-T-W-T are also great days to wear a Panerai... :-!

_233 on Toshi Storm Grey..._









_Weather report for today, sunny with the occasional harmless cloud... b-)_


----------



## Dangeruss3

3zero7 said:


> Nice strap, is that oem panerai strap or aftermarket?


Thanks. It's an aftermarket alligator strap I picked up from Panatime.


----------



## bigmac3161

In the midst of a heat wave so back on rubber.


----------



## yande

Freezing cold here, so went with the rubber as well.... ;-)


----------



## 3zero7

Tomorrow is Friday! So....


----------



## bigmac3161

Coffee in the morning sun.


----------



## Travelller

bigmac3161 said:


> Coffee in the morning sun...


Nice shot...
...of your All-Stars... is that a PAM on your wrist? :-d

j/k - that be the 005 logo b-)


----------



## bigmac3161

Yuuup chucks hard to beat when it's warm.


----------



## Vincile

_DSC7938x par 20-cent, sur Flickr


----------



## Travelller

Vincile said:


> ...par 20-cent...


Great macro shot :-! Lens?


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Travelller

*So, who's wearing a Panerai tuesday? >>>*

233...








...on OEM








...rubber


----------



## Luis6

*Re: So, who's wearing a Panerai tuesday? >>>*


----------



## bigmac3161




----------



## Vincile

Travelller said:


> Great macro shot Lens?


Nikon D90 & Nikkor 60 macro ;-)


----------



## bigmac3161




----------



## Dangeruss3

177


----------



## yande

005


----------



## amphibic

https://www.facebook.com/Leatherworksbyemre
http://leatherworksbyemre.blogspot.com/


----------



## bigmac3161

005 in the sun


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Rickgrimes

Me


----------



## Travelller

*TGI...W! (hump day!)*

233 on D9 Hornback


----------



## ad78

*Re: TGI...W! (hump day!)*


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: TGI...W! (hump day!)*



ad78 said:


>


LOVE The Strap Color. makes a Great Combo. 
Cheers


----------



## Dangeruss3

*Re: TGI...W! (hump day!)*

Wearing the 188 today, and I wish it was Friday.


----------



## amphibic

*Re: TGI...W! (hump day!)*


----------



## bigmac3161




----------



## Tony A.H

will be Wearing 372 this Friday. till whenever  .










Cheers


----------



## korneevy




----------



## watchngars

233


----------



## watchngars

233


----------



## Synequano

Well,it was actually 8/8 and I didn't wear any Pam,but might as well share the pics with you:


















And the Pam is not mine










And that is also the reason why I didn't post for a while,I've been travelling around


----------



## bigmac3161

Pam or no pam beautiful shots.


----------



## mikkolopez

Late-blooming with a 380.


Sent via Telepathy


----------



## yande

watchngars said:


> 233





watchngars said:


> 233


Shot well worthy of the double post. Nice... Captivating even.



Synequano said:


> And that is also the reason why I didn't post for a while,I've been travelling around


One of my dream destinations.. Incredible.. Machu Picchu is one of my yets, as is South America.



bigmac3161 said:


> Pam or no pam beautiful shots.


Totally agree.


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Dangeruss3

188 on new custom alligator from BJ Straps.


----------



## subtle147

Brand new PAM 177 Titanium


----------



## amphibic




----------



## korneevy

164


----------



## althaur

Golden sunrise.


----------



## amphibic




----------



## 521

312 w/ gunny brutal black strap


----------



## bigmac3161




----------



## Synequano

Destro anyone??


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Wlover

351!


----------



## Wlover

521 said:


> 312 w/ gunny brutal black strap


i don't know.... This looks a little strange...


----------



## 521

Wlover said:


> i don't know.... This looks a little strange...


Lol, in what way?


----------



## korneevy




----------



## mt_hangglider




----------



## wid-watch

312! With my new reddish brown strap!


----------



## Tony A.H

232.
simply Beautiful. Pure 47mm Love. Brown Dial. and Gold Hands = Perfection (in my World ).


----------



## GBOGH

PAM 025E


----------



## korneevy

164 goes to Louvre....


----------



## bigmac3161




----------



## Tony A.H

Wlover said:


> 351!


Lovely 351. my Favorite Automatic w/ Date Model.


----------



## Time Collector

Pam 305 today!


----------



## iam7head

Radiomir today


----------



## Aaron5Bend

The beginning of independence day and idul fitri weeklong holiday,carrying my twin marina handwound (177 and 111) however I really miss my 372..


----------



## korneevy

Reunited with my 115, after having it serviced and polished by my watchmaker. Couldn't be happier with the end result..


----------



## iam7head

Extra early morning meeting with the radiomir


----------



## Dangeruss3

Wearing the 188 today...love this watch.


----------



## bigmac3161

1st use since my 243 arrived think i gonna sell it on ain't getting any wrist time


----------



## nicktanbt

Panerai 432 checking in


----------



## bigmac3161

Back again.


----------



## powboyz

*243....*


----------



## thunderdan11

Wearing the 219, switched out the band today.


----------



## Travelller

Long weekend in Firenze... :-!


----------



## Synequano

^ fitting poster for post no 233 LOL

Well,I haven't took any wrist shot but I'm in HK with my 372


----------



## raztoky

My pam0050

In Nairobi for training.....


----------



## amphibic




----------



## eymc




----------



## Punkling

112 on OEM croc


----------



## GBOGH

Just arrived... Not Panerai, but similar theme. Vintage RWC Egiziano 1954 (limited edition of 200). Incredible quality and wears well for 47mm. Liking it


----------



## Panerista

PAM 275 with a magnificent Assolutamente Strap


----------



## bigmac3161

Early one


----------



## korneevy

Tritium sunset with this beauty...


----------



## Coern

233 in Phuket!


----------



## bigmac3161

Still


----------



## jacklosquartatore

I'm wearing this one


----------



## Fomenko

Borrowed a Cooper S... very fun car!! :-!


----------



## korneevy

Pam-ing 115, hard at work


----------



## jacklosquartatore

with my new Pirate's strap


----------



## Horoticus

512...my first! |>


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

005 for me


----------



## danchng

PAM 320 with my new Swiss ammo strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Synequano

New shoes on 351 and 292,both from Panatime


----------



## mikkolopez

380 loving

Sent via Telepathy


----------



## Tony A.H

jacklosquartatore said:


> with my new Pirate's strap
> View attachment 1226338


Great Combo.. Love the Red


----------



## Travelller




----------



## jacklosquartatore

This one with my new strap


----------



## jacklosquartatore

this


----------



## Nishant

292 in the sun ..


----------



## Synequano

This one for today,a thick 20mm monster from 2004


----------



## powboyz

*243 rarely worn on the OEM rubber...

*


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

21 pages before a >3 day Power reserve Model...??? W O W ! !

Bought mine new in 2001 and have to say I'm a fan of the Old School, "Center Second Big Sweeper".


----------



## koda240

Just landed today.


----------



## amphibic




----------



## petergunny

372 for today


----------



## gabrielauyong

My lovely PAM


PAM320 with KLCC Twin Tower by Gabriel AU-YONG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GBOGH

025 E series T dial on custom CF leather


----------



## koda240

gabrielauyong said:


> My lovely PAM
> 
> 
> PAM320 with KLCC Twin Tower by Gabriel AU-YONG Photography, on Flickr


Sick photo!!


----------



## Time Collector

I'm still wearing my Pam 233 from this weekend, with my Peter Gunny strap on. Pictures was at my kids High School football game.


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## bigmac3161




----------



## Tony A.H

been with this for a couple of Days.


----------



## bigmac3161

Had a double take moment thinking that background looked familiar


----------



## Tony A.H

bigmac3161 said:


> Had a double take moment thinking that background looked familiar


you know ?
I like to Feel Connected to the Cool Paneristi Guys in here ;-)

so why Not picking out the Right Background ?

Cheers


----------



## GBOGH

Snagged this lovely PAM 003 C serial in a trade recently


----------



## Time Collector

Tony A.H said:


> been with this for a couple of Days.


Very nice! 382, I'm trying to get one in the stable as we speak. I love the look.


----------



## Tony A.H

Time Collector said:


> Very nice! 382, I'm trying to get one in the stable as we speak. I love the look.


you'll love it More on your Wrist.

Best of Luck with your Purchase.


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Dangeruss3




----------



## primabaleron

392


----------



## Wlover

Sorry but is this a genuine PAM?



koda240 said:


> Just landed today.


----------



## Synequano

Looks like a legit 292 to me...I have seen the fake 292 but the case looks brushed...

After 2 weeks with this:










I change back to this:


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

005 for me


----------



## amphibic




----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## amphibic




----------



## CORRIGIA

Today the PAM024


----------



## hotsauz

111 is on today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timesofplenty

the antidote:


----------



## pontz

DNA day, homage to Bettarini!

Started with millemetri...








..ended with the fiver!


----------



## swils8610

After a long Panerai drought...









Rolex 16610
Rolex 216570 Polar
Rolex 116400GV


----------



## i3lacklabel00

Cruising with my 292


----------



## omegagmt

amphibic said:


> View attachment 1251076


This strap looks soft as butter. Is it a Corrigia?


----------



## Thatguy2




----------



## Dangeruss3

188


----------



## GBOGH

Tuesday... PAM 003 C serial


----------



## roppap

005


----------



## Mbeyazca




----------



## Tony A.H

looking GOOD Georgie.
Hope all is Well



pontz said:


> DNA day, homage to Bettarini!
> 
> Started with millemetri...
> View attachment 1255325
> 
> 
> ..ended with the fiver!
> 
> View attachment 1255326


----------



## tomatoes

Good Morning Paneristi..


----------



## Tony A.H

249


----------



## Frankenmonster

I live this one even dough it is hommage 



Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystro




----------



## Frankenmonster

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CORRIGIA

Pam 176 with Corrigia Strap

     

(Thanks Nico)


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## Synequano

This one....


----------



## Travelller

*TGIW!*


----------



## iam7head

*Re: TGIW!*

Not friday but here's some photo of my new panerai


----------



## Wlover

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystro




----------



## Travelller




----------



## Mbeyazca

Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nin.

No need to be Friday to wear a Panerai 








PAM 233


----------



## yande

Mystro said:


>


Wow, nice watch (photo too) Mystro, and on an original strap also by the looks... Pam's just have that allure. well for me at least..

Here's my 005 on a recent road trip to the Victoria, a state south of where I live..

Taken on a beach called, "70 mile beach" I think we were the only ones there, but couldn't attest to that!


----------



## Mbeyazca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Happy Friday, wearing my graduation watch.


----------



## bigmac3161

Crap photo of Empire State Building in the background.


----------



## Mystro




----------



## SoonerTA

Who's strap is that? Looks great on your Panerai!


Mystro said:


>


----------



## Mystro

I liked it so much I have a sand color and black one coming. I call this color "sexy chocolate". b-) Excelent strap for the money and comfortable to wear.

Vertigo Büffelleder für Breitling Bänder, Echt Büffel, Luxus, Hublot, Lange, IWC, Panerai, Rolex - WACCEX





















SoonerTA said:


> Who's strap is that? Looks great on your Panerai!


----------



## bigmac3161

Another crap photo outside panerai Las Vegas.


----------



## bigmac3161

Out helicopter window over Grand Canyon.


----------



## yande

bigmac3161 said:


> Out helicopter window over Grand Canyon.


Wow, you are having one very very cool time.. I empathise, at times when the vista is so grand, taking a photo is... an unwanted distraction.

Thanks for your efforts and thoughts. Enjoy!!


----------



## Dangeruss3

I wish it was Friday...wearing the 188 today.


----------



## Synequano

For the next 2 weeks


----------



## trammway

That's me in shopping...


----------



## Luis6




----------



## yande

Luis6 said:


> View attachment 1288001


Classic in every way! nice shot Luis.


----------



## trammway




----------



## iam7head

380 with TAD Jacket


----------



## Mystro

Panerai in the Pennsylvania tuxedo.


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## Tony A.H

trying my New Home Made Strap on 217 Today .

looks*/*Feels Great, and also Fits like a Glove. *Love The RED* :-! my New Flavor for the Winter Season.





































Speaking of *RED* .I also made 2 more Straps and the 4th will come soon for the 249. ;-)










Cheers & Happy Friday everyone


----------



## AngryApe




----------



## roguehog

My latest toy.


----------



## Time Collector

Not todays picture but I'm wearing this right now.


----------



## AngryApe

Today's choice - love the simplicity


----------



## bigmac3161

Late one


----------



## Travelller

*TGIW!*


----------



## Mescalito

Wlover said:


>


Is this a 312 with golden hands (as the dial seems to be black) or a 351?


----------



## Wlover

Mescalito said:


> Is this a 312 with golden hands (as the dial seems to be black) or a 351?


351

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiserphoenix

392 all day on antique brown strap with the OEM Deployant.


----------



## iam7head

380P


----------



## BubbleKush

005 today on an elephant strap


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Pam 380 4 me 2day


*


----------



## powerband

Commuting home in my little commuter to start the weekend early.


----------



## powerband

Tony A.H said:


> trying my New Home Made Strap on 217 Today .
> 
> looks*/*Feels Great, and also Fits like a Glove.  *Love The RED* :-! my New Flavor for the Winter Season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of *RED* .I also made 2 more Straps and the 4th will come soon for the 249. ;-)
> 
> Cheers & Happy Friday everyone


Man, that works! Love it.
I'll have to look into a dark, red strap for my 359 and 111.


----------



## trammway




----------



## lopeydeath

At a pool last weekend trying to relax.


----------



## yande

lopeydeath said:


> At a pool last weekend trying to relax.


Lopeydeath, "trying' to relax!! Near on an oxymoron! ;-)

Love the watch lopey!! Love it to death!! |>

Here's mine... 005


----------



## lopeydeath

Mark, I like that strap. Looks great


----------



## LASC

Hey guys, new member here. Just picked up a Pam 104 today (pre-loved). Here it is! Now the hard part starts, strap buying!


----------



## Time Collector




----------



## ivan_seawolf

Modded Submersible









Sent from the depths


----------



## AngryApe

Stay frosty my friends


----------



## Time Collector

I'm wearing this old thang!! old pic from Nov to lazy to snap a new one, But loving it.


----------



## AngryApe




----------



## Synequano

Trying on my mom's christmas present,lookin' good on my 6,5 inch wrist


----------



## primabaleron

392


----------



## primabaleron

Next one


----------



## Time Collector

This one again today!


----------



## P1723

Here is mine for the day..


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Sent from the depths


----------



## Mystro




----------



## Taga




----------



## lopeydeath

What strap is that? I like it a lot.


----------



## glatozen

Today :


----------



## lopeydeath

What strap is that? I really like it.
~Pat



P1723 said:


> Here is mine for the day..


----------



## Synequano

That looks like OEM asso to me...in darker shade of brown than the one on my 441


----------



## powerband

P1723 said:


> Here is mine for the day..


I absolutely love the 359. Here's mine while chilling last night with my 2-year-old daughter and wife. It's on an aftermarket strap (forgot the make):


----------



## P1723

lopeydeath said:


> What strap is that? I really like it.
> ~Pat


Yes that's 24mm Distressed Assolutamente Dark Brown but it's not oem.


----------



## Fomenko

My 112 with a Strapcode vintage strap.


----------



## Ben2829

Hi Guys, I just posted a review of the new INTEGRATED STRAP FOR PANERAI&#8230;. https://www.watchuseek.com/f75/strap-panerai-rubber-b-review-958646.html


----------



## yande

Not Friday yet, but it sure feels like it. Holiday time!!
Here's mine for today and the rest of the The Festive Season. (That's 3 days for me!)
Accompanying my PAM005 is some very fine Uruguayan wine, a gift from a very fine Uruguayan member of WUSOP. 
It's Summer here, hence the rubber, which I must add, is the most comfortable (flexible) strap I own.


----------



## Synequano

Wearing my painted dial 111E for christmas eve mass in my local church


----------



## Tony A.H

wearing the 372 on a Homemade Red Strap.

such a Classic Watch with a Great Aura around it. puts a BIG Smile on my Face every time I wear it .


----------



## Synequano

Seeing Tony's pic made me miss my 372,so I changed from my 111 to 372,will take pic later....


----------



## primabaleron

The weather in these holidays is not normal here. For example, the grass in the garden is green as in April ...


----------



## Tony A.H

so what's Wrong with that ??!! 
enjoy the Nice Weather while it last.

Gorgeous Shot BTW.:-!



primabaleron said:


> The weather in these holidays is not normal here. For example, the grass in the garden is green as in April ...


----------



## yande

Synequano said:


> Wearing my painted dial 111E for christmas eve mass in my local church


With that, I can excuse the lack of supporting photographic evidence!



primabaleron said:


> The weather in these holidays is not normal here. For example, the grass in the garden is green as in April ...
> 
> View attachment 1323828


Suburb photo primabaleron, and I understand what you are saying. The sea water here was 26C a couple of days ago. Unheard of. Yes, whilst enjoyable, I tend to fear the deeper reasons for such events.

A happy New Year to all and lets not only enjoy it whilst we can, but do all we can to help our planet. Mechanical movements are my first thought!!

Take care one and all!


----------



## Synequano

Oopsie I forgot to add my pic....










And these days I'm wearing this


----------



## S.L




----------



## Luiz1978




----------



## Taga




----------



## ivan_seawolf

Sent from the depths


----------



## edokusnadi

Mine says hello ....


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## Synequano

These two for today,and it took a while to capture the blue AR of the 92


----------



## justinle

heres my choice for the day!!


----------



## Travelller

*Err... PAM 16600?*

OP Boutique, Venezia

_Right address ...wrong watch?!?_


----------



## Travelller

*TGIW!*

233 on Toshi's cocoa


----------



## Taga

*Re: TGIW!*


----------



## Travelller

*Re: TGIW!*

^^ very cool wrist-shot concept |>|>|>


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Sent from the depths


----------



## Travelller

*Oh nooo, it's only Tuesday... ! So, who's wearing a Panerai today? >>>*

...on D9 spliced GHB alligator...


----------



## Dangeruss3

*Re: Oh nooo, it's only Tuesday... ! So, who's wearing a Panerai today? >>>*

I wish it was Friday...wearing my 177 today.


----------



## ivan_seawolf

It is closer to Friday..









Sent from the depths


----------



## Travelller

Wearing my new2me grail...


----------



## Synequano

Nice 217 Serge...but I think I'll go 368 for my next target,I like the P2002 with rear PR


----------



## primabaleron

First snow in city...


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Sent from the depths


----------



## Mystro




----------



## Matt C

328 Today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kase Zome

351 & Cigar Alden Indy


----------



## Tony A.H

OH. GORGEOUS Combo. :-!
Love the 351. make me  right now.



Kase Zome said:


> 351 & Cigar Alden Indy


----------



## Tony A.H

Travelller said:


> Wearing my new2me grail...


wear it in good health.
looks like you have the OEM Black Gator on it. WOW. to come & think of it, i never wore that Strap on mine. silly me!

looks Great


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Tony A.H said:


> ... Looks like you have the OEM Black Gator on it ... looks Great


It's actually a very nice strap! :-! The real reason I'm wearing it tbh is that the former owner wore it otherwise I'd maybe think twice (re: resale value). As nice as it is, I've already started the search for some custom 47mm goodness ;-)


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Black Sub on new Diaboliq Gruppo Gamma

































Sent from the depths


----------



## mikeclark1973

Right now Im rocking the 000 base! Can't go wrong with a staple like the base logo Pam!


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Fomenko

Summertime here, with a new Europelli strap. :-!


----------



## Mattthefish

It's a 380 kind of day.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Travelller

Fomenko said:


> Summertime here, with a new Europelli strap.


Hola, B! Nice combo and great wrist shot! b-) Happy to be back? Better weather (at least less smog... ;-))


----------



## Fomenko

Travelller said:


> Hola, B! Nice combo and great wrist shot! b-) Happy to be back? Better weather (at least less smog... ;-))


Thank you, amigo!

You are right, we had a great time there but your health surely pays the price after several years with that kind of pollution. Here is almost the opposite, almost no people and no factories anywhere! 
But you have to be more careful when wearing an expensive watch outdoors... :rodekaart


----------



## Nolander




----------



## Heiner




----------



## P1723

Just received my new strap & I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLROCK

Just put on a new deBeers strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnomeCop

PAM 00512










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled

Rocking this guy today









Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## GBOGH




----------



## Ctr3

Stunning pics guys! Love such eyecandy! But have to admit, I am still mostly drawn to classics like 111s, zeros, maybe some Daylight chronos!


----------



## Heiner




----------



## korneevy

Ok, long time since I worn this one but got it out last fri and loving it


----------



## Kase Zome




----------



## Travelller




----------



## AngryApe




----------



## Time Collector

Pam 305 on Gunny 74


----------



## bigmac3161

243 on rubber.


----------



## Synequano

177 and 62


----------



## Tony A.H

I've been wondering about the guy who started this Thread.!! 
where in the World is *Kiwidj* ?????!!!. just checked his profile. last time he logged in was July 2013 !:-s .

a guy who has over 36,000 Posts !. a huge contributor on WUS , Hard to believe he fell off the Radar.. whatever happened to him. anyone knows.?

I Hope he's OK


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Time Collector

233 held down with a Gunny grey strap


----------



## tomatoes

Hi. It's me and sub24 at it again.


----------



## Travelller

_Today, it's my old 44mm pal..._


----------



## Tony A.H

232


----------



## watchdaddy1

It's not Friday but oh-well
380 Rad on ass*olutamente shoes

*


----------



## Travelller

Tony A.H said:


> 232...





watchdaddy1 said:


> ...380


Wow, you guys are bringing the heat on with those sweet Radiomirs!!! :-!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Travelller said:


> _Today, it's my old 44mm pal..._


*
*
*

& you are wearing my dream machine**

*


----------



## Travelller

^I can highly recommend the 233 - this one's a keeper


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## Dangeruss3

177 today


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Another Pam for today......

Pam 312 on Peter Gunny shoes





_


----------



## watchngars

That combo is excellent.


----------



## watchngars




----------



## watchdaddy1

Nice combo yourself

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

:thumbup:



Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_For EVERY occasion_.


----------



## darby11

watchngars said:


>


Great pic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Keith Codman shoes holdin' down the Radiomir

_


----------



## Fomenko

The pic is old, but I'm wearing it today! :-!


----------



## bigmac3161

Scary pooch.


----------



## micahpop

My first contribution to this thread and sub-forum. Newly acquired PAM 25.


----------



## koda240




----------



## eegarza

I love the blue hands on it, anyone know if its possible to switch out the hands on my 112? and If so where can i get some. thx


watchngars said:


>


----------



## eegarza

womw


----------



## Tony A.H

that's a Beauty.
Love the Shot . Love the Sandwich Dial :-!.
hard to tell .is it 351 or 312 ?!



koda240 said:


>


----------



## koda240

Tony A.H said:


> that's a Beauty.
> Love the Shot . Love the Sandwich Dial :-!.
> hard to tell .is it 351 or 312 ?!


Thanks bud. It's a 328 but i dont like PAMs on bracelets so it never sees the light of day. .


----------



## Tony A.H

i'm with you.
Panerai looks Best on Leather. however the Bracelet on the 328 is pretty Sweet. i don't mind switching out on Hot Humid summer days.;-)

Cheers


----------



## darby11

Tony A.H said:


> i'm with you.
> Panerai looks Best on Leather. however the Bracelet on the 328 is pretty Sweet. i don't mind switching out on Hot Humid summer days.;-)
> 
> Cheers


That's what the rubber is 4

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ricochet




----------



## Wlover

Taken from iPad mini. Sorry for the crappy quality.


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Titanium & Vero Squalo Shark*


----------



## Travelller

Fridays :-!

And so is my 233 on Swiss ammo ;-)


----------



## Trel

My new acquisition. I've been hunting for one of these for a long time and had to part with some dear pieces to get it.
It's not going to be leaving my wrist any time soon. (Until, that is, my arm gets tired. This thing is _*heavy*_.)


----------



## Lastor

@trel

It's gorgeous, I have just fallen in love with this one. What is the reference number? Looks a like destro version of famous Fiddy... 
I'm sorry that I can't share my Pams wrist shoots at the moment. But soon as I come back home I gonna share it with you. 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Travelller

Trel said:


> My new acquisition. I've been hunting for one of these for a long time and had to part with some dear pieces to get it.
> It's not going to be leaving my wrist any time soon. (Until, that is, my arm gets tired. This thing is _*heavy*_.)


Congrats and welcome to the 217 club  Oh and it's not _that_ heavy, it's 145g... 1g more than my 44mm 233 and 2g more than my 16600 w/OEM bracelet ;-)


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Sent from the depths


----------



## briz




----------



## Trel

Lastor said:


> @trel
> 
> It's gorgeous, I have just fallen in love with this one. What is the reference number? Looks a like destro version of famous Fiddy...
> I'm sorry that I can't share my Pams wrist shoots at the moment. But soon as I come back home I gonna share it with you.


It's a 217. It was made in the H-series as a limited edition of a thousand pieces the year after they made the 127 "Fiddy". It's special because it's one of the very few models that has "Marina Militare" on the dial.

Basically a re-production of this:












Travelller said:


> Congrats and welcome to the 217 club  Oh and it's not _that_ heavy


Thanks. I suppose compared to a Breitling Super Avenger or something it's practically Piaget-light. :-d I sold my 372 for this, but I have no regrets. Even the new 557 isn't the original Fidestro.


----------



## watchdaddy1

;]
View attachment 1393703
[/QUOTE]


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Black Seal Sunday

_


----------



## Tony A.H

Awesome Watch.
I never paid any attention to it's Weight. but I know that it does feel very Special on the Wrist. :-!
BIG Congrats. Wear it in good health (lovely strap BTW. goes very nicely with the Golden Hands).


----------



## Travelller

Lastor said:


> @trel ... It's gorgeous, I have just fallen in love with this one.


In that case, you need to check this thread out 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f75/marina-militare-question-962836.html



Trel said:


> ...sold my 372 for this, but I have no regrets. Even the new 557 isn't the original Fidestro.


You got that right, well done :-!


----------



## Time Collector




----------



## P1723

Tgif!


----------



## Rampelnik

Pam 312


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## Mercury2wo

Friday is special in Dubai - the first day of the weekend. 
My 422 says hello!!


----------



## powboyz

*243 on PloProf mesh.....

*


----------



## Luis6

Simple, basic, 111.


----------



## Lastor

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lastor

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lastor

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## estebanelequente

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petergunny

driving back home... with my lovely 372...


----------



## micahpop




----------



## Lastor

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spudmudd

Me today just got my first Panerai as a birthday treat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spudmudd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723




----------



## Mystro




----------



## ZakGSXR

305 today..


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Sent from the depths


----------



## Lastor

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dangeruss3




----------



## Mercury2wo

Driving to work with my 422.


----------



## Time Collector

ZakGSXR said:


> 305 today..


Hey ZakGSXR
I was just wondering if you have experienced your bracelet scratching the side of your watch case, because I like the style of the bracelet on the same arm as the watch but I am terrified of scratching my case.


----------



## Time Collector

Going with this one again today :-d


----------



## Travelller

*TGIPD! So, who's wearing a Panerai today? >>>*

^233 is a great choice, if I do say so myself... ;-)


----------



## Time Collector

*Re: TGIPD! So, who's wearing a Panerai today? >>>*



Travelller said:


> ^233 is a great choice, if I do say so myself... ;-)


Excellent as always my friend. Your pictures always make me reach for my 233.


----------



## Lastor

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watchdaddy1

_*Pam & Dirk*__





_


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Sent from the depths


----------



## Travelller

*TGI... ?*

Despite my nice collection of leather and skins, OEM rubber still works for me too ;-)


----------



## Lastor

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3Peat

118 on a green strap


----------



## jandc

Checking in with my 2 days old PAM422


----------



## Ytk

Pam510 8 days


----------



## Fomenko

Maddog strap in my 112.


----------



## Travelller

*Almost TGIF...*


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Re: Almost TGIF...*


----------



## Travelller

*TGIF... finally!*

^nice composition - great PAM |>


----------



## Ytk

*Re: TGIF... finally!*


----------



## Kid_A

great strap. perfect combination IMHO.


Fomenko said:


> Maddog strap in my 112.
> 
> View attachment 1435487
> 
> 
> View attachment 1435488


----------



## nweash

177 on Rubber B


----------



## krenshaw

While it may not be Friday, it's still a great day for OP. I just picked up this beauty last week.


----------



## Travelller

*TGI... Panerai day!*

New OEM Black Vintage 24-22 for my 233


----------



## Luis6

*Re: TGI... Panerai day!*

My wife is trying on the PAM177.


----------



## Tony A.H

Beautiful.
looks like a Perfect Fit.:-!



nweash said:


> 177 on Rubber B


----------



## Tony A.H

starting off a New Week with a Bronzo on a New Home Made Strap


----------



## Mystro

The cigar weather is getting better. Time for a maduro strap on the Pam.


----------



## Has No Left

New Toshi for the 104









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amygdala

Some wrist time for the 183


----------



## P1723




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## briz




----------



## krenshaw

A nice bourbon with just me & my 312.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Collector

Pam 305, today


----------



## amygdala

Tried on a different strap for today


----------



## chenn

It's not Friday.. But here it is


----------



## Time Collector

Put the 305 back on a Rubber diet hopefully for the summer. So I took it to TGIFriday to have a little happy hour.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Travelller

Easter Sunday

_233 on OEM black vintage calf_


----------



## Luis6

183









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Time Collector

Loving the 233 today.


----------



## amygdala

Signing in with my 183


----------



## Tony A.H

sometimes I forget how Gorgeous and sophisticated the Simplest Dial can be. :-!

*12, 3, 6, 9 Dial*. nobody does it better than Panerai b-)


372 on the Wrist for the coming days


Cheers


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Luis6

Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## amygdala

This one for today.


----------



## Time Collector

Took the 233 fishing today


----------



## Wlover

Not on my wrist but on my office desk....


----------



## Trailboss

I know it's Thursday in Tokyo, but hey...didn't want to wait until tomorrow to wear it.


----------



## Time Collector

Pam 305 today, while playing with the dog.


----------



## AngryApe




----------



## Luis6

183


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Mystro




----------



## Release the kraken




----------



## Thatguy2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Thank God I'm in Florence 

Sorry been travelling here and there so I did not post that often


----------



## Time Collector




----------



## amygdala

Zero for today


----------



## Redsnake

Wearing my 24 on baseball glove strap today.


----------



## Z00L

2 beauties


----------



## Luis6

I quite like Karen Souza's rendition of Police's "Every Breath You Take".


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Release the kraken




----------



## amygdala

My 183 in a JV strap for today


----------



## Luis6

Hello, mate.
My 183 says hi.









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Collector

305 on Gunny 74 strap


----------



## Ytk




----------



## kenji1903

Luis6 said:


> Hello, mate.
> My 183 says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


very nice! what's your wrist size by the way?


----------



## Luis6

kenji1903 said:


> very nice! what's your wrist size by the way?


Thank you.
And my wrist size is on the smaller side, only 16.5cm or just under 5.5 inches.
I think the 45mm Radiomirs actually fit small wrists nicely.


----------



## kenji1903

Luis6 said:


> Thank you.
> And my wrist size is on the smaller side, only 16.5cm or just under 5.5 inches.
> I think the 45mm Radiomirs actually fit small wrists nicely.
> 
> View attachment 1494630


You carry it really well! :-!
i'm planning to get one for my wife, was concerned on the size, after seeings yours, maybe the 111/510/512 will look good:-d
Leaning more towards the 512 at the moment

thanks a bunch for replying, you have a good weekend!


----------



## Luis6

Hi, Kenji:

I think Panerais look great on girls' wrists, though Luminors and Radiomirs look quite different in terms of size and presence.

For your reference, here are a couple of photos of my wife wearing 111 and 183. Her wrist size is only 14cm. To my eyes, the 44mm PAM111 actually wears much bigger than the 45mm PAM183. The crown guard makes such a big difference in terms of proportion and appearance.

111








183








I look forward to seeing your wife's wrist shot! Have a good weekend.


----------



## Trailboss

I really enjoy seeing a Panerai on a women's wrist. It shows a type of self-confidence in my mind, sending the message "Yes, that's right. I'm wearing this."
Of course, smaller watches made for women are nice, too, but wearing a Panerai really sends a strong statement. Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Satansfist

lol I'd be interested to hear how the conversation went where you asked your wife for these pics "Look, it's for real research purposes! Wrist size comparison with relation to case shape, it's a thing, honest! Now stand against the wall there for a while while I get the white balance right..."



Luis6 said:


> Hi, Kenji:
> 
> I think Panerais look great on girls' wrists, though Luminors and Radiomirs look quite different in terms of size and presence.
> 
> For your reference, here are a couple of photos of my wife wearing 111 and 183. Her wrist size is only 14cm. To my eyes, the 44mm PAM111 actually wears much bigger than the 45mm PAM183. The crown guard makes such a big difference in terms of proportion and appearance.
> 
> 111
> View attachment 1495076
> 
> 
> 183
> View attachment 1495077
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing your wife's wrist shot! Have a good weekend.


----------



## Luis6

Satansfist said:


> lol I'd be interested to hear how the conversation went where you asked your wife for these pics "Look, it's for real research purposes! Wrist size comparison with relation to case shape, it's a thing, honest! Now stand against the wall there for a while while I get the white balance right..."


HaHa! You know everything. That's pretty much what and how it went through.

By the way, the 111 and 183 are the only two watches in *MY* collection that my wife insists that they should be *OUR* collection.

Panerai certainly has some kind of magic on ladies...


----------



## Release the kraken




----------



## Satansfist

Luis6 said:


> ...By the way, the 111 and 183 are the only two watches in *MY* collection that my wife insists that they should be *OUR* collection....


My Mum had the same attitude about bank accounts, she had HER account and my Dad had THEIR bank account! lol


----------



## Tony A.H

California Baby. here I come.

249 that is


gave it a little Buff with some Diamond Paste before swapping the Strap.









I like it a lot more Now on a Honey Gator.. and oh! that sexy Plexi is SWEET b-) :-!



Cheers


----------



## snpr9696




----------



## Tony A.H

Beautiful Strap and Combo.
looks Great on Display but you gotta Punch some Holes to Wear the Darn thing. 



snpr9696 said:


>


----------



## snpr9696

Tony A.H said:


> Beautiful Strap and Combo.
> looks Great on Display but you gotta Punch some Holes to Wear the Darn thing.


Hah.


----------



## Trailboss

Hello there.


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Sent from the depths


----------



## JWNY

Appreciating a colleague's watch


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## Time Collector

This one again today, I will be taking new pics in a few.


----------



## Travelller

Put my 217 back on OEM for a few days...


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## -pplz-

005 On Green Vero Squalo (Dirk)

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Today this one:

Panerai Radiomir 292 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## snpr9696




----------



## iam7head

380 for today!


----------



## timesofplenty

372


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## JoeGo

Finally bought my first PAM last weekend for my Birthday.. A PAM 329... Can't stop looking at it... Already bought several aftermarket straps...


----------



## twincams

Another 372.

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yande

Hello friends... Long time no see.

This one has been on my wrist, consistently for well over a week.



Strap made from leather boots that saw the Battlefields of Europe in WWII.

**

Have a great weekend all, especially Beraldo. |>


----------



## Fomenko

yande said:


> Hello friends... Long time no see.
> 
> This one has been on my wrist, consistently for well over a week.
> 
> Have a great weekend all, especially Beraldo. |>


Glad to see you around, Mark!

We are all devoted to soccer here at the time, awaiting what will happen in Brazil since next week...

Take care, my friend. :-!


----------



## watchdaddy1

switched to this ol thing

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nixter55

Hi everyone, new Panny owner here with my PAM 512 on OEM Rubber.







:-d
Panerai PAM 512
Bell&Ross BR123
Omega Seamaster
Raymond Weil Maestro
Chopard Mille Miglia


----------



## figurashdquality

My PAM00177


----------



## Time Collector

I'm going this route for the first part of the weekend, minus the dog food.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam meets Micah & Maddog


----------



## xUnDeaDx

my first pam!


----------



## figurashdquality

177 titanium.










Enviado de meu Nexus 5 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

great Combo and GREAT Damascus Steel Buckle :-!


watchdaddy1 said:


> Pam meets Micah & Maddog
> 
> http://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab342/mctheny88/SAM_2283.jpg


looks like you're surrounded by a bunch of Reptiles. 
Lovely looking 372. Congratulations on a Very Fine pick up.|>


xUnDeaDx said:


> my first pam!


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

this is A-Class piece + amazing strap....



amygdala said:


> My 183 in a JV strap for today


----------



## amygdala

Thank you for appreciating this piece!


----------



## figurashdquality

My new strap for my 177!



















Enviado de meu Nexus 5 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

kicking off a Week with the 217 on a Home Made Strap.


----------



## Synequano

Back to my destro + auto combo


----------



## Travelller




----------



## jaychief




----------



## dlhussain

Me


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Tony A.H

been with the 217 all Week..

she is so Fine and Lovely


----------



## figurashdquality

PAM382 bronze








Enviado de meu Nexus 5 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

you're Not Wearing High Heels. are you ??!!!!! 

Great Watch and Patina. :-!



figurashdquality said:


> View attachment 1529880


----------



## figurashdquality

Hehehe it was my girlfriend. 

Enviado de meu Nexus 5 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146

My Pam 25. Lovin it.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11

The "puny" 392










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## figurashdquality

Malice 146 said:


> My Pam 25. Lovin it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


This strap is wonderful with your submersible! 

Enviado de meu Nexus 5 usando Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla

Put a deposit down a 510 -- won't get it for a couple months though


----------



## Malice 146

figurashdquality said:


> This strap is wonderful with your submersible!
> 
> Enviado de meu Nexus 5 usando Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a Greg Stevens design strap. The reason I love my PAM so much, all the strap options ?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gerzzzzz

A little late, but it was taken last Friday (the thirteenth)


----------



## rockin'ron

Going for a comfort combo,my nylon velcro on PAM111


----------



## nweash




----------



## krenshaw

The 312 in summer mode (OEM rubber) today.


----------



## Time Collector

Green Hornet!


----------



## Nixter55

This time of year, probably silly of me to swap the OEM rubber on my Pammy for a Pulcher Panther, but here it is.


----------



## Malice 146

New Gunny strap on my 25

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## figurashdquality

PAM177 - Waiting for my new strap Smith vintage, that I ordered 2 days ago.








Enviado de meu Nexus 5 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Sent from the depths


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Sent from the depths


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## krenshaw

Looks like it's time for Happy Hour. Have a great weekend, ladies & gents...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krenshaw

Looks like it's time for Happy Hour. Have a great weekend, ladies & gents...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krenshaw

Sorry for the duplicate post all. Phone (user) upload issues. Mods please delete one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

*PAMMO 217...*


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: PAMMO 217...*

your 217 Looks Mighty *HOT*


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Re: PAMMO 217...*

Ahhhh Leather


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: PAMMO 217...*

just Strapped this One on.

meeting up with some WUS Friends this afternoon for a GTG. (sorry for the mickey mouse quality photo ).


----------



## JayVeeez

*Re: PAMMO 217...*

389 reporting.

Sorry for looney bin quality photo....


----------



## Synequano

Been wearing this for a week or so...also got 92 waiting to be worn


----------



## figurashdquality

My brand new PAM514. I love the vintage dial color and the original strap!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Travelller

Another long day @ the office ... finally over but still time to enjoy some daylight - gotta love Summer b-)


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Travelller




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## watchdaddy1

*Happy Birthday America !!

This for now





Have a safe 4th guys.*


----------



## figurashdquality

PAM 514


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## nweash




----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations.

Lovely Watch. wear it in good health..

QUOTE=figurashdquality;8019100]My brand new PAM514. I love the vintage dial color and the original strap!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## figurashdquality

Thanks Tony, more pictures...
















My watch before I buy:


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Time Collector




----------



## amanda

392 in sunny wintery Mebourne..

P7110681 by mmanda withers, on Flickr


----------



## PHB

Here is my modest contribution to this thread:


----------



## figurashdquality




----------



## Dangeruss3

Wearing the 177 today.


----------



## rockin'ron

Who's wearing a Panerai????? My Strat!!!!!


----------



## figurashdquality




----------



## chasecj7

First PAM. Figured I should venture out of Rolex/Tudorland


----------



## Tony A.H

chasecj7 said:


> First PAM. Figured I should venture out of Rolex/Tudorland


243 is an Awesome Watch. Not only for Starters but also for PAM Lovers.
Congratulations.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## heb

rockin'ron said:


>


I don't have a Panerai watch. But if I did, it would be this one --111 -- and I would be wearing it. heb


----------



## rockin'ron

heb said:


> I don't have a Panerai watch. But if I did, it would be this one --111 -- and I would be wearing it. heb


+1 heb. It truly is am awesome timepiece.


----------



## Tommer45

Beadblasted 104


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## chasecj7

Tony A.H said:


> 243 is an Awesome Watch. Not only for Starters but also for PAM Lovers.
> Congratulations.


One week in and still loving it. The Micah canvas is perfect for it too. I've tried a few different straps on it but keep coming back to this one.


----------



## -pplz-




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## powboyz

243


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Thevenin

Greetings folks :-!


----------



## amygdala

This one for rounds earlier









This one for dinner with the boss









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

380


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## chalib

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## figurashdquality

422...


----------



## Tony A.H

sure. 372 is a GREAT Choice at anytime, Except when you ask for a Raise !! ;-).
careful, most Bosses have a Good Nose to Smell Goodies from a Distance !, and the worst thing is to look better than him :-d

Cheers



amygdala said:


> This one for dinner with the boss


----------



## Trailboss

Been a while, here are some recent pics.

































Happy Monday!!!


----------



## Osahiro

222 for me today.


----------



## amygdala

Strap change for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## figurashdquality

514...









And... 
422


----------



## ivan_seawolf




----------



## Tony A.H

372
The Big Beautiful Base.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## amphibic




----------



## Luis6

rockin'ron:

Thanks to your recommendation, I got this great strap for my 111.


----------



## andrewfear

It's a PAM 441 kind of day...


----------



## TruCorsair

PAM 048 on my brand new croc strap from Combat-Straps


----------



## Noddy

PAM 104


----------



## andrewfear

My 441 still hasn't left my wrist.


----------



## amphibic




----------



## chalib

233 on new shoe


----------



## AngryApe

Taken yesterday and posted today - my new 372


----------



## darby11




----------



## fatbaldbloke

I only have this one!


----------



## ivan_seawolf




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## amygdala




----------



## GlenM




----------



## Ytk

Pam508


----------



## Mystro




----------



## Justin Stacks

Wearing a PAM 183 w/ matching cuff links 

Love it!


----------



## Noddy

Faded denim, aged leather and a Panerai. Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## pecanpaj

A lazy Sunday morning in Sweden


----------



## Afratello03

372 for me.


----------



## ILoveLucy

PAM 523


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Lastor

Something new today...










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trailboss

@rockin'ron: GO YANKEES!!!


----------



## rockin'ron

Trailboss said:


> @rockin'ron: GO YANKEES!!!


|>|>|>


----------



## putra3007

My only PAM...


----------



## snpr9696




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Lastor

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amygdala

My 372 on a asso


----------



## Trailboss

Morning espresso to start things off. 372 on a Corrigia strap.


----------



## Time Collector

305 today while enjoying the California weather


----------



## Lastor

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Afratello03

Still 372. Green and gold shoes in honor of moving my oldest daughter into UNC Charlotte today. 

















Niner Nation!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Travelller




----------



## Heiner




----------



## amygdala




----------



## Afratello03

372 on Box 82 canvas


----------



## andrewfear

Took my son to Planes Fire & Rescue.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on BB Glove Shoes


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Travelller

MM on Swiss


----------



## andrewfear

My new PAM 305. Wears smaller than you think for a 47mm.


----------



## Afratello03

372 on 27/22 black asso


----------



## GlenM




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Travelller




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## figurashdquality

PANERAI 514 AND 422


----------



## Rob Roberts

Damn beautiful watches guys!!!!!!


----------



## Lastor

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewfear

Me and my PAM305 at the Monster Truck Tour. It feels out of place here!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Fomenko




----------



## amygdala

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastor

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Donald.K

Hangout with 005 today, feel good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

pam 104 today


----------



## kol

Freshly back from service and a new custom strap to go with it!


----------



## andrewfear

PAM441.


----------



## nweash

Not the best or cleanest shot, but note the time


----------



## Nocaster

Do you think this is real?

Panerai Pam 347 N Series 3 Dayspower Reserve GMT 44 Mm | eBay


----------



## amygdala

My 372 on my new Heroic 18 strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

AWESOME. :-!
Great Combo. an unusual Grey/Brown Color (if i'm seeing it right) .i like it a lot.


----------



## Afratello03

372 on blue Micah


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam & Dirk


----------



## Travelller

217 yesterday...









...233 today


----------



## andrewfear

PAM441


----------



## gl0w

The amazing PAM524.


----------



## Matt C

PAM275!


----------



## Odin43

Back on Micah leather. None better.


----------



## andrewfear

PAM441 getting ready for dinner with my amazing wife.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## jaychief




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## hbmex

Here's mine......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Picked up a M series Base Luminor tonight

So excited!


----------



## andrewfear

PAM305 now on my business trip.


----------



## bert69

Hot stuff


----------



## gmendoza

Trying out the new strap


----------



## Tony A.H

this Dirty thing


----------



## Travelller




----------



## snpr9696

On some SNPR Leather


----------



## Afratello03




----------



## Odin43

Still with the 000 on Micah.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## andrewfear

PAM441 relaxing at the bookstore. My son looks shocked for some reason!


----------



## bert69

PAM560


----------



## Tony A.H

LOL. good one. 

just give him some-time to grow. he'll catch up with you.;-)
lovely watch. and great looking Assolutamente..



andrewfear said:


> PAM441 relaxing at the bookstore. My son looks shocked for some reason!


----------



## amygdala

Starting the week with this piece









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bert69




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Afratello03

372 on Simona


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Lastor

PAM 359 before DLC 
Soon it will become 441...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Tony A.H

RAD 232



Cheers


----------



## PHB

562 on Europelli Horween NOC:


----------



## Lastor

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Afratello03

372 on home made snake.


----------



## watchdaddy1

On Toscana Shoes


----------



## Nixter55

I'm wearing a PAM 512 on a new Toshi Teak strap I just received.


----------



## Lastor

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## amphibic




----------



## az1978

Picked up my 177 yesterday. Can't wait until I can put a new strap on it. In the meantime here it is on OEM Rubber.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Stacks




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Lastor

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Travelller

*WSW >>> aMMo!*


----------



## Lastor

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewfear

Panerai Luminor Daylight on Pulchers leather strap. It's finally fall in Texas!


----------



## iam7head

Finally took some picture of the incoming from last week ;-)


----------



## -pplz-

005 still on Dirks Vero Squalo


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## PHB

562 on Europelli baseball:







Really like the way it lightens up the watch, recommeded to titanium owners:


----------



## JWNY

Borrowed my bro's 351


----------



## calv1n

New to me 177. Liking it a lot


----------



## watchdaddy1

Just recieved my 2nd Canvas from Drew. 
WOW!! 
Best Canvas around.Got a 22mm couple months ago & Loved so much I ordered a 24mm.Worth the 8 wk wait


----------



## andrewfear

Panerai 307 on dive strap with buckle.


----------



## jazzbach

pam000


----------



## az1978

Can't get enough of my new 177. Put it on a brown strap for the first time today. Changed the whole look of the watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bert69

PHP:


pam560


----------



## gmendoza




----------



## bert69




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

Just in today, my first Panerai...PAM 005


----------



## calv1n




----------



## amphibic




----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations. Great pick up.
Classic & Timeless.

Cheers


----------



## Wlover

Which model is this?



JonS1967 said:


> View attachment 1640696
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wlover said:


> Which model is this?


Hi Wlover. This is model 00165. It came on a steel/titanium bracelet which I don't use. I bought it new from my local AD in 2003 (if memory serves).

Here it is on the original bracelet.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rossv12

It's not Friday but oh well. My 088


----------



## 2fast4u

İ bought it today


----------



## JonS1967

Two days in a row!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -pplz-




----------



## ivan_seawolf




----------



## Travelller




----------



## jazzbach

Still Zero


----------



## Afratello03




----------



## Travelller

^Love that combo! |>

TGIF


----------



## lisherwood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin43

Lots of nice logos on this page. You guys are killing it lately, keep it up.


----------



## MIK3.4

My first Pam - One week old 111Q


----------



## jazzbach

MIK3.4 said:


> My first Pam - One week old 111Q


Congrats! 
Beautiful 111... 








My Zero says hello.


----------



## bert69

PAM00560


----------



## amygdala

Had this on earlier today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## calv1n




----------



## jazzbach

Monday morning with my Zero.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

249 to start the Week



Cheers


----------



## powboyz

TGIM?????? nah.... but still the 243


----------



## 2fast4u




----------



## watchdaddy1

Adding a little color to my life.










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin43

Tony A.H said:


> 249 to start the Week
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Outstanding Tony!


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## lisherwood

My son loves the "olden day strap"...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach

Zero with a blue nylon.


----------



## HoLy LiFe

My lovely pam 352...  
 the tobacco dial & golden hands


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## SeanUCSB

sitting in Berlin waiting for my plane with my new friend the 425


----------



## maikeru

off to work TGIF guys


----------



## iam7head

Zero!


----------



## HoLy LiFe




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## watchdaddy1

rockin'ron said:


>


*You are rockin' it rockin'ron ......Great shot & LOVE the accessories.*|>


----------



## rockin'ron

watchdaddy1 said:


> *You are rockin' it rockin'ron ......Great shot & LOVE the accessories.*|>


Thanks keep on Rockin;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1

rockin'ron said:


> Thanks keep on Rockin;-)


Is that an OEM strap ?


----------



## Lastor

Lastor said:


> PAM 359 before DLC
> Soon it will become 441...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk 2


In progress 









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MIK3.4

Pam 111 in Phoenix - getting ready for the weekend!


----------



## Travelller

TGIF ;-)


----------



## bert69




----------



## amphibic




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## iam7head

Got home a bit earlier than expected, tidy up the place a tad and took some photos with some junk around the house.

:-d


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## jazzbach




----------



## jazzbach

WatchNRolla said:


> View attachment 1668538


Nice strap!


----------



## bert69

I love it 








PAM00560


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## HoLy LiFe

Dinner....


----------



## HoLy LiFe




----------



## snpr9696




----------



## 2fast4u

Pam24


----------



## watchdaddy1

ME










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## lisherwood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lisherwood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

292 for today


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## P1723

Titanium today


----------



## Vincey

Good Old 113


----------



## Tony A.H

Bronzo on a Beautiful Fall day


----------



## watchdaddy1

Ti & Gunny MI shoes hanging out.


----------



## -pplz-




----------



## BLing

Black Seal for Friday


----------



## Odin43

000 on Simona GPF Perfetto strap


----------



## amygdala

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -pplz-

Wearing my son and my 005 (someday it will be his)


----------



## soaking.fused

-pplz- said:


> Wearing my son and my 005 (someday it will be his)


This is a wonderfully awesome picture, thanks for sharing.

Soak.


----------



## bert69




----------



## amygdala

My 372 on a JV strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

It's not Friday & It's not Pam,but hey same family

Anonimo


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## watchdaddy1

312 on Dirk Shoes


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Snake-Pliskin

watchdaddy1 said:


> 312 on Dirk Shoes


Makes me realise why I want one of these b-)


----------



## watchdaddy1

Snake-Pliskin said:


> Makes me realise why I want one of these b-)


I saw your dilemma between 312 & 24...312 hands down IMO


----------



## soaking.fused

Base


----------



## JonS1967

Again today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

564 today!


----------



## Odin43

New strap from Dirk. Vachetta Naturale.


----------



## calv1n

177 on new vintage Toshi


----------



## soaking.fused

Pam Kabab

Soak.


----------



## Tony A.H

Delicious.

beside the Kabab.i see some Hummos and Baba Ghanoush. hmmmmm that is my favorite .
making me hungry right now 



soaking.fused said:


> Pam Kabab
> 
> Soak.


----------



## HoLy LiFe

My pam 352 on LV strap (by Gunny strap)


----------



## BLing

ceramica duo..


----------



## soaking.fused

Tony A.H said:


> Delicious.
> 
> beside the Kabab.i see some Hummos and Baba Ghanoush. hmmmmm that is my favorite .
> making me hungry right now


That's right. And there's fetoush, also. I eat there a few times a week.

Wearing the OP again.










Luminor Marina

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## bigclive2011

It's Thursday in the rain and therefore it must be the 25's turn!! After all it is waterproof!! )


----------



## P1723

564 today


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

So what do you do when it's just too tough to choose?? :roll:


----------



## John Spies

Not today......but will be wearing a 2013 P serial Pam00025 by Friday next! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## timesofplenty

say what you say, but I really like this watch on nylon, wears great. Cooling down now so will prolly switch it up to leather again tho:


----------



## DonnieD

HAPPY HALLOWEEN ALL. WEARING A FESTIVE STRAP


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Lastor

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla

590


----------



## bert69




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## powboyz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLing

292 again..


----------



## JWNY

Not yet Friday but couldn't resist


----------



## HoLy LiFe

Wonderful day!!


----------



## HoLy LiFe

Just a wonderful watch strap from Gunny strap.. ultimate vintage..  
































Absolutely  it..


----------



## watchdaddy1

312 on Rob Montana


----------



## watchdaddy1

HoLy LiFe said:


> Just a wonderful watch strap from Gunny strap.. ultimate vintage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely  it..


_*Peter makes one of THE best straps around & a GREAT guy.Your's looks Ohh yeaaaa Bad A$$*_


----------



## HoLy LiFe

watchdaddy1 said:


> _*Peter makes one of THE best straps around & a GREAT guy.Your's looks Ohh yeaaaa Bad A$$*_


Thankss 
Peter Gunny straps are really amazing.. this MI3 is truly a piece of art IMHO  
Absolutely  it


----------



## Tony A.H

372.
the Big Beautiful Base


----------



## Wlover

Which one should I bring out today?


----------



## Tony A.H

Wlover said:


> Which one should I bring out today?


351 is SWEET :-!.


----------



## darby11

JonS1967 said:


> View attachment 1888346
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In the minority here for sure, but I love pam bracelets, new and old.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Not Friday but still Pamday )


----------



## JonS1967

darby11 said:


> In the minority here for sure, but I love pam bracelets, new and old.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, darby. When I bought this watch almost 12 years ago I wanted the option of a bracelet (I still prefer to buy watches with bracelets). Unfortunately due to its width, this bracelet digs into my wrist bones so I never use it. 
Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Pam base logo now has wrist time )


----------



## P1723

564 today


----------



## WatchNRolla

590


----------



## seraphesque

PAM 025, 
have a nice day all


----------



## bigclive2011

Me for one, just love em )


----------



## HoLy LiFe

Weekend !!


----------



## HoLy LiFe

bigclive2011 said:


> Me for one, just love em )
> 
> View attachment 2070746


Super Nice !!


----------



## bert69




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## bigclive2011

Me of course!! Are there other makes of watch then ?

)


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## az1978

Happy thanksgiving everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

Nice to see a fellow titanium! Mine says hi!


----------



## amygdala

Zero to end the week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoLy LiFe




----------



## bigclive2011

Sub day )


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## andrewfear

Luminor Daylight on a RubberB strap.


----------



## nweash




----------



## soaking.fused

Base


----------



## bigclive2011

425 today.


----------



## andrewfear

Panerai 305.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## bigclive2011

372 today even though it's thursday!


----------



## andrewfear

Panerai 368. My first destro and I love it a lot.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Synequano

Will be wearing this for quite a while...


----------



## amygdala

My 372 to end the week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear




----------



## Synequano

And it's snowing


----------



## Rubytuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohfivepro

Hi, it's my 1st post here as I'm usually on the Seiko forum but I've been wearing almost nothing but my Panerais lately so thought I'd join in here for a while.
I've had my 372 on during the day but I'm now wearing my Seiko Discus. Very different styles but equally great watches.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## andrewfear

Back to PAM 441 today.


----------



## Synequano

Pam 345 on thick snow covered Shirakawago


----------



## isaactanjs

Untitled by isaactanjs, on Flickr


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## soaking.fused

Base breakfast afternoon


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## powboyz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WareagleSig

Yes my 312.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bert69




----------



## soaking.fused

Luminor


----------



## dark_divine1218




----------



## Synequano

Because taking pic of the front part is too common LOL
This was last wound on Dec 11


----------



## Mystro




----------



## andrewfear

305 on black vintage leather strap trying to get my son to bed.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maikeru

me


----------



## bigclive2011

88 today.


----------



## putra3007

First posting here...367. Good day everyone and happy holidays.



















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Happy holidays, everyone


----------



## P1723




----------



## andrewfear

PAM 368


----------



## peenoise

Dang traffic, active luminova wrist shot to kill the boredom.. 

Pam005


----------



## andrewfear

Back to PAM 441 today


----------



## Declan79




----------



## mastergreenhand

Happy New Year!


----------



## Synequano

First watch I wore in 2015


----------



## chalib

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

chalib said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats that green thing in the mirror?

Oh that's my face!!

Its either natural Patina or just plain old envy!!


----------



## P1723

Love that beautiful bronzo..

Here's my titanium


----------



## Travelller

MM this MM that...
...everyone's gone M-M-MAD!!!
So I gave my 217 the day off... ;-)









​


----------



## timesofplenty

wrong thread


----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo today.


----------



## andrewfear

Luminor daylight on RubberB.


----------



## bigclive2011

425 today

.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## P1723




----------



## bigclive2011

Let's have a Subby day!!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Travelller




----------



## peenoise

Changed the strap today with a mustard strap from Toshi Strap..

Pam005


----------



## Synequano

Still pam 345,and I had a chance to fiddle around with my 123 which happens to be a destro too


----------



## bigclive2011

Love that Toshi strap!! have got a few of those babies.

Today is 372.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Amateur Hour

Pam112 on sand colored HD nato


----------



## bigclive2011

My fave.


----------



## Matt C

312 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Pam base logo on a Gunny Caitlan 2.


----------



## peenoise

Here in middle east it is TGITh, 
Thursday is the last day of working days

Pam005 on mustard + orange color bracelet with hook..


----------



## bigclive2011

Today is 425 day.


----------



## soaking.fused

The Logo


----------



## Matt C

Not the weekend yet, but close enough! I have to do something to kill the time while waiting!  
312 on Ted Su Swiss Ammo!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtsnowplow

that watch is huge!


----------



## watchdaddy1

312

.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Just arrived today...


----------



## bigclive2011

That's a beaut congrats on that one!!


----------



## Jazzmaster

bigclive2011 said:


> That's a beaut congrats on that one!!


Many thanks!


----------



## soaking.fused

Jazzmaster said:


> Just arrived today...


Wow.


----------



## Travelller

Getting ready...

...the card's for her...









...but not my 217!!!









;-)


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Submersible.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## P1723

564 with new Russels today!


----------



## bigclive2011

372 today.


----------



## Declan79

005









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## HoLy LiFe

Pam 352


----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo today.


----------



## HoLy LiFe

Pam 352


----------



## dr.Timeline

Nice


----------



## monteltok

With my 560 today


----------



## Ash211

Wearing my Wedding Gift from my Wife, on our Wedding Day!!! PAM Zero!!! Absolutely Love It!!!


----------



## iam7head

000Q


----------



## iam7head

Ash211 said:


> Wearing my Wedding Gift from my Wife, on our Wedding Day!!! PAM Zero!!! Absolutely Love It!!!


Congrats, my fiance gave me the 380 as a graduate gift for my Master degree.

I gave her the 000 last year to "return the favor".

Nothing makes a better gift than a Panerai


----------



## WatchNRolla

iam7head said:


> Congrats, my fiance gave me the 380 as a graduate gift for my Master degree.
> 
> I gave her the 000 last year to "return the favor".
> 
> Nothing makes a better gift than a Panerai


How do you like the 380?

Looking to pick up a Rad to go with my Lum, and that's one I'm considering.


----------



## iam7head

WatchNRolla said:


> How do you like the 380?
> 
> Looking to pick up a Rad to go with my Lum, and that's one I'm considering.


Love em'. I am actually on my second 380.

On the work day it actually wear better with the shirt since its more low profile.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla

iam7head said:


> Love em'. I am actually on my second 380.
> 
> On the work day it actually wear better with the shirt since its more low profile.
> 
> Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


That's good to hear. How does it wear at 45mm? I know it's thinner than your typical Lum.


----------



## Synequano

I'd add to the discussion

I do find the radiomir to be more comfortable since it is thinner,however since I wear my watch on my right wrist,the diamond shaped crown can be a bit annoying (usually happens on the thinner models)

Since you already have 590 with painted dial,why don't you try the 183,210 or 292? Those have sandwich dial as opposed to painted dial on 380

Personally I'm contemplating getting a 346 since I saw one in a very good price,and I haven't got any P2002 in my collection...and this particular model actually have rear PR like 368 (though it has date and cyclops)


----------



## Ash211

iam7head said:


> Congrats, my fiance gave me the 380 as a graduate gift for my Master degree.
> 
> I gave her the 000 last year to "return the favor".
> 
> Nothing makes a better gift than a Panerai


I have a Masters....I'll tell her she owes me another Panerai. Maybe a 424...I like the Cali Dial and I could use a 47mm!!!


----------



## iam7head

Ash211 said:


> I have a Masters....I'll tell her she owes me another Panerai. Maybe a 424...I like the Cali Dial and I could use a 47mm!!!


That is pretty much the only reason for me to get a PhD(big if) 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## HoLy LiFe

Pam 608


----------



## bigclive2011

I've got an O level in Aeronautics!!

Must ask my wife what Pam I get as a reward for that )

Till then I will make do with this baby.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Synequano

Still this one,9 days and counting..


----------



## HoLy LiFe

Pam 608


----------



## rockin'ron

Black Tartan


----------



## BLing

Friday is PAM day..


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired

First day wearing my latest find, a PAM 027:


----------



## Travelller

Yeah well, her Bentley Continental's pretty nice...









...but I got a 217... b-)









(...and a rag-top too :-d)


----------



## Pamaround

pam 390


----------



## P1723




----------



## Declan79

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamaround




----------



## alpkop




----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Subby.


----------



## teomadrid

PAM 380 on JacobStraps Alligator Nubuck


----------



## deichgraf

;-)


----------



## Declan79

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z




----------



## bigclive2011

Deichgraf, loving that Daylight!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Today my 88 on a Gunny Caitlan 2.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## R1P

This one...


----------



## amygdala

This piece with my happy socks









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr

Close...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scjones88

Happy Friday / National Donut Day! Watching the mayhem at Krispy Kreme Doughnuts outside my office.


----------



## deichgraf

PAM 323










Bingo ....










;-)


----------



## Uhrmensch

'Tis but a modest Officine this one, still a bit [email protected] though. b-) Have a great WE.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## calv1n




----------



## watchdaddy1

On Assolutamente shoe's










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## peenoise

watchdaddy1 said:


> On Assolutamente shoe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


Planning to wear a pam with bracelet like this, but thinking it can cause swirl mark scratches on the side of pam where they rub each other, isn't it?


----------



## scjones88

This week flew by! 000 on JV strap (starting to get a bit of patina). I always wear the PAM on Fridays. That and my Lucchese ostrich boots. Have to represent my inner Texan


----------



## Synequano

Still this one


----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo on old Spanish leather tonight.


----------



## iam7head

000 on Sandave Calf, cat not included ;-)


----------



## spooze

Just got my New Pam 111. Changed out the strap and buckle last night.


----------



## scjones88

Mixing it up Italian style on this casual friday. Wearing the Base Logo on rubber (HOT as Hell outside) with the Ferragamo loafers. Representing Firenze Friday!


----------



## WareagleSig

312 on suede gator strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmmo




----------



## watchdaddy1

_It's frickin FRIDAY Fooloio's









My WELL LOVED Pam Three1two on Original Dirk Pre-V Vero Squalo Shark, The real Deal




_


----------



## dj00tiek

lmmo said:


>


What model is this?


----------



## Synequano

That looks like 111 or one of the boutique only iterations of it


----------



## axjimenez

Pam 389 today


----------



## JonS1967

The usual. Have a great weekend, gents!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calv1n

I'm not actually wearing it at the mo, but it's fun posting pics isn't it..


----------



## jazzbach




----------



## amphibic

Pam372 on The Terrarossa Strap


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## Domino88

Today with a new OP strap, a gift from my AD after my recent purchase....
http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/HDRoy/media/image.jpg1_zpsykq0pjmp.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## lferg

I can finally past in this thread!! My new 388 on brown OEM


----------



## drkeng

TGIF again
605


switching to this for dinner


----------



## watchdaddy1

176










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## mreynoldsuk




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Me



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## bigclive2011

I'm thinking I need another Luminor with one of dem layered dials )


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> I'm thinking I need another Luminor with one of dem layered dials )


*
YOU DO*


----------



## Amateur Hour

Pam112 on sandy nato


----------



## R850R

111 on a Black NATO...cut off the keeper strap so I could get a better buckle placement.


----------



## monteltok

My daughter with her favourite PAM zero


----------



## Amateur Hour

Winding down a friday...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vadimdon

Gorgeous watch. Always loved the 217 but is very big. The 233 would fit better on my 7 inch wrist


----------



## socialpro

Pam 177 on Greg Stevens French Canvas


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scnupe7

kiwidj said:


> Me, for starters!
> 
> View attachment 793975
> 
> 
> *Have a good one, fellas!* :-!


This is my grail PAM!! Stunning watch!!


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter

Have a little snow in Calgary...


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lopeydeath




----------



## marba

Autumn is here


----------



## krpdm

Lume's OK!
PAM 88 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## c-bat




----------

